# Nikki's gorgeous new collar :)



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

It finally arrived today! It is just gorgeous and exactly what I have been looking for. This was going to be her birthday present but I couldn't wait until November.

There are so many to choose from that she will get another one or two :wub:


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Where did you get it from?


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

frillint1 said:


> Where did you get it from?


Custom Leather Dog Collars | Embroidered | Sexy Beast Dog Collars

On Facebook she has a ton of pictures: https://www.facebook.com/SexyBeastK9?fref=ts

Michaela


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

It looks lovely with her coloring.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

Agreed! Wow factor :heart:


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I actually just found their website yesterday and I thought that looked like their collar. I wanted to get a leather collar for my boy from Pikoda, but she don't make them anymore. I got one with his name on it, but I would like to get one from them next.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

So, here is Nikki with her second "SBDC" collar :wub: When I saw the lilac leather I couldn't resist. This time I went with a martingale chain and I love it!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

She's beautiful rockin her new collar :wub:
Very nice!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I love this color on her. Shes a beauty.


----------



## Ares God Of War (Jan 13, 2011)

I saw this on FB!!! Love it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Is she sporting the 2" ?


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Msmaria said:


> I love this color on her. Shes a beauty.


Awww...thanks. She is a very special girl :wub:


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Suka said:


> Is she sporting the 2" ?


Nikki is wearing the 1.5"


----------

